# Jemand aus Bischofsheim / Ginsheim Gustavsburg ??



## LostFocus (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 

wie gesagt kommt  hier einer aus dem Forum aus der gegend und  fährt   Mountainbike   ?


----------



## Murph (17. Oktober 2009)

Aus der Gegend?
Ja ich....Trebur/Astheim.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (17. Oktober 2009)

Is ja Cool....  was fährst du den  so ? 
km, terrai ?


----------



## Murph (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre normalerweiße bei den "Beinharten" meistens im Taunus mit.
So in die Richtung neudeutsch All Mountain,eigentlich normales Mountain biken halt.
Nette Leute,die Treff´s werden jeden Samstag organisiert und man kann auch als Nichtmitglied,so wie ich,mitfahren.
Mußt mal hier im Forum lesen,der Club veranstaltet ziemlich viel.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## biologist (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme aus Gustavsburg. Primär steht für mich Triathlon im Vordergrund, jedoch fahre ich auch mit nem Freund (momentan wöchentlich) im Taunus oder eben auch mal hier im Flachen (am Rhein entlang Richtung Worms oder Frankfurt). Sonntag war die Tour etwas länger - da kamen 93km und 1400Hm zusammen. Bin da also generell für zu haben, muss nur schauen, wie ich das mit Schwimmen + Laufen zusätzlich koordiniere.


----------



## LostFocus (23. Oktober 2009)

biologist.. fährst du öfters  in Bischofsheim an der Hauptstrasse bei der Polizei vorbei ?  Wenn ja dan hab ich dich shcon Öfters gesehen 
mit dem Storck  schönes Teil !


----------



## biologist (24. Oktober 2009)

LostFocus schrieb:


> biologist.. fährst du öfters  in Bischofsheim an der Hauptstrasse bei der Polizei vorbei ?  Wenn ja dan hab ich dich shcon Öfters gesehen
> mit dem Storck  schönes Teil !


Hmm da fahre ich eigentlich nur mit meinem Rennrad vorbei oder laufe.


----------



## MetalOlli (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich komme auch aus Bischofsheim^^ ich fahre Dirt^^


----------



## Christian M (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch aus Bischofsheim. Allerdings komme ich momentan nicht soviel dazu zu biken. Hoffe das ändert sich irgendwann mal wieder.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## LostFocus (2. November 2009)

@ MetalOlli

Fährst du ein  Gift grünes ?


----------



## MetalOlli (2. November 2009)

ja fahr ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (2. November 2009)

Dan haben wir uns schon paar mal gesehen..... 
Wo und wann und wie oft fährst du ?


----------



## MetalOlli (3. November 2009)

Ich fahre eigentlcih jeden tag... wenn ich mal nicht so viel zeit hab fahr ich grad mal eine runde hinter zu kreissporthalle an dieses grottige teil... und ansonsten in mainz oder so^^


----------



## Flashover (10. November 2009)

Hallo Lost Focus,

ich komme auch aus Gustavsburg! Fahre auch Mountainbike. Es ist intressant wie viel hier aus der Gegend kommen. Wieso fahre ich dann so oft alleine?


----------



## biologist (10. November 2009)

Flashover schrieb:


> Hallo Lost Focus,
> 
> ich komme auch aus Gustavsburg! Fahre auch Mountainbike. Es ist intressant wie viel hier aus der Gegend kommen. Wieso fahre ich dann so oft alleine?


Weil hier jeder nur schreibt, woher er kommt. Eine Person habe ich bereits per PM angeschrieben aber da scheint wohl kein Interesse zu bestehen. Also bleibts einfach dabei.


----------



## Flashover (11. November 2009)

Dann werde ich das nächste mal hier posten wenn ich wieder eine runde drehen möchte, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand.

Was ist denn eure Lieblingsstrecke?

Ich finde den Weg zur Platte recht intressant, man fährt nie auf der Strasse und ist sehr oft im "grünen" unterwegs... leider fehlen auf der Strecke die schönen Single Trails.


----------



## LostFocus (24. November 2009)

Wie währe es mit einem kleinen Treffen ?

@ biologist  Ich warte immernoch auf mein neues Bike  is immer noch ned da  sol aber jetz   im laufe der Nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden ...
Dabn bin ich  wieder Täglich unterwegs ( ausser es regnet aus Kübeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (24. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

Schließt Euch doch einfach mal den Biketreffs von den Beinharten ab Wiesbaden Schierstein an. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man von Bi bzw. Gi-Gu schön am Main/Rhein mit dem bike hinfahren kann. Außerdem werden die Touren von ortskundigen Guides geführt und man bewegt sich so auf schönen Singletrails im Taunus und Rheingau, die man allein nicht finden würde. 

Hier noch der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429639

Also: Einfach im Forum anmelden und hinfahren. Ich kann versprechen es lohnt sich! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## LostFocus (24. November 2009)

Wenn mein Bock kommt werde ich das ma in angriff nehmen....


----------



## Flashover (24. November 2009)

Ja, das ist sicher keine schlechte Idee.

Ich werd dort sicher auch mal vorbei schauen...


----------



## bastl-axel (25. November 2009)

vest schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Schließt Euch doch einfach mal den Biketreffs von den Beinharten ab Wiesbaden Schierstein an.


Ist da jetzt am Wochenende überhaupt was? Steht noch nix im IBC. Nur was von letzter Woche. Bin nämlich neu als MTBler in Wiesbaden, fahre sonst in Bad Münster am Stein in den Nahebergen und wollte mal in Wiesbaden reinschnuppern, wo ich eigentlich auch wohne.
Gruß,bastl-axel.


----------



## Murph (26. November 2009)

sischer,sischer

Schau mal,Werner hat heute schon angekündigt.Morgen wird Achim auch was posten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LostFocus (11. März 2010)

So  Männers !


Mein Bock ist endlich da, das bedeutet ich bin absofort wieder On Tour !!!


----------

